# Christmas 2016



## Relle (Jan 2, 2016)

51 weeks 'til  Christmas. It's Sunday this year.


----------



## KristaY (Jan 2, 2016)

Oh thanks Relle, now I'm frantic all over again!


----------



## Relle (Jan 2, 2016)

Frantics good, gets you in the mood.

I NEVER want to see another Christmas like the one that just passed, glad it's over.


----------



## powderpink (Jan 2, 2016)

The soap bars went down well this year, though... people find 6 a bit intimidating

so my plan for christmas next year is to make hampers with lots of goodies:

1-2x soap bars
1x liquid hand soap
1x body wash/jelly      
1x bath bomb       
1x body butter

And then add some nicely wrapped springerle cookies and hot chocolate mix.

The liquid soap and body wash are new to me, so I should start experimenting with those soon. And I need to order some FO samples by summer. Not sure if I should keep the scents christmas themed though. 

This year...I shall succeed! (In the worst case, I can always go for melt and pour soap)


----------



## Sonya-m (Jan 2, 2016)

Yay! Not long


----------



## Relle (Jan 9, 2016)

We are on our way down. 

50 weeks to go. 
Doesn't seem long now, does it.

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-qo1syFmMw...AEJI/jpqUTFB3Yes/s1600/frosty+the+snowmam.jpg


----------



## Relle (Jan 16, 2016)

49 weeks to go.
https://encrypted-tbn1.gstatic.com/...lQ3u8ZsyaQX52SIk5XywnkLK755dc1iqqI3UpStchVgUX


----------



## CaraBou (Jan 18, 2016)

Ha ha, naughty and funny!


----------



## Relle (Jan 22, 2016)

48 weeks to go.

http://funforfuns.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/Funny-Christmas-Cards-Design.jpg


----------



## KristaY (Jan 22, 2016)

Oh my.... It's not even a month since last Christmas and I feel like I'm behind already. I need to stop reading this thread (as if I will, lol)! Breathe in, breathe out....(wiping the sweat off my brow)...now back to Valentine's day and my sister's birthday.....


----------



## Relle (Jan 30, 2016)

47 now.

http://i1.wp.com/www.websiteboyz.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/Funny-Happy-Xmas-Cards-Jokes.jpg


----------



## dixiedragon (Jan 30, 2016)

LOL. This weekend I'm catching up on wrapping soap.


----------



## Relle (Feb 14, 2016)

Down to 45 now.
https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/42/b6/e4/42b6e454b4fcf295b95ee8c41a9d3461.jpg


----------



## SoapBroseph (Feb 14, 2016)

Haha, the only gifts I gave last year were bars of soap.  :--)


----------



## Relle (Feb 27, 2016)

43 weeks now.
http://rlv.zcache.com.au/funny_chri...7f274c37845d255867d1a2aa_xvuak_8byvr_1024.jpg


----------



## Relle (Mar 26, 2016)

It's down to 39 now. Left it a few weeks, so it didn't scare you.

http://www.cutestpaw.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/Santa-Cat.jpg


----------



## Relle (Apr 10, 2016)

37 weeks now.


----------



## Relle (Apr 24, 2016)

35 weeks to go.


----------



## penelopejane (Apr 26, 2016)

If you haven't prepared enough soap for Christmas...


----------



## TeresaT (Apr 26, 2016)

OH MY GOSH!!  I haven't bought my tree embed mold yet.  I haven't bought my candy can embed mold yet.  I haven't bought any Christmas fragrances yet.  I'll never be prepared!!!   Someone needs to just shoot my procrastinating self and put me out of my misery!!


----------



## Rowan (Apr 26, 2016)

TeresaT said:


> OH MY GOSH!!  I haven't bought my tree embed mold yet.  I haven't bought my candy can embed mold yet.  I haven't bought any Christmas fragrances yet.  I'll never be prepared!!!   Someone needs to just shoot my procrastinating self and put me out of my misery!!



Each year I say, I'll be ready early, I'll be organised, I'll order everything ahead of time and then bam, it's Christmas!

I love Relle's Christmas reminder, so this year it's off with the procrastination and on with organisation! Well, In my dreams anyway!!!


----------



## Relle (May 7, 2016)

32 weeks to go.

http://www.thatcreativefeeling.com/saturday-morning-coffee-and-preparing-for-christmas/


----------



## Relle (May 14, 2016)

31 weeks now.


----------



## penelopejane (May 15, 2016)

Some ideas to try.


----------



## Ruthie (May 15, 2016)

Penelope Jane, those are lovely.


----------



## snappyllama (May 15, 2016)

penelopejane said:


> Some ideas to try.



Those are really pretty! I'm a sucker for things with birds or berries on them.

Where is this year going? How can it be May already?


----------



## penelopejane (May 15, 2016)

Here is a mold: 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0098IV2OI/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

I like the red and green in the top soap above. Does anyone know how you would get colours like that? Is it melt and pour?


----------



## Relle (May 22, 2016)

We're at 30 now.
http://www.gardengatecards.us/wp-co...1-sledding-bunny-buddies5x7-RGB--1024x737.jpg


----------



## dillsandwitch (May 22, 2016)

I am getting prepared for my Christmas soaps already. Ordered a bunch of Christmas type scents last night in preparation for this year. I am not gonna get caught out at the end of October and find all the scents I want are out of stock from the supplier and then only have 3 Christmas scented soaps.  HA I say. You will not sneak up on me this year!


----------



## Relle (May 29, 2016)

29 weeks to go.
http://animal-animal-animal.blogspot.com/2011/12/cute-christmas-animals.html


----------



## Relle (Jun 4, 2016)

28 weeks to go.
http://www.aww.com.au/christmas/christmas/10-of-the-cutest-animals-in-christmas-outfits-23686


----------



## Relle (Jun 11, 2016)

Down to 27 weeks now.


----------



## Relle (Jun 18, 2016)

26 weeks to go. Half way there.


----------



## jules92207 (Jun 19, 2016)

Ahhhhh!!!!!!


----------



## Kamahido (Jun 19, 2016)

I'm... dreaming... of a... SOAPY Christmas! :-D


----------



## lenarenee (Jun 19, 2016)

Must be time to start ordering Christmas scents!


----------



## Relle (Jun 26, 2016)

25 weeks now, past half way.


----------



## apples (Jun 27, 2016)

I've been trying to ignore this thread but i kept seeing it and give me butterflies sometimes. I'm just planning to start selling just around Christmas time, now it seems so much to do all at once. 25 weeks eh...*sweat


----------



## artemis (Jun 27, 2016)

I keep thinking I should just go ahead and make my various Christmas gift soaps now. But I am still playing with new ideas and I just know I'll have a different plan  in 20-ish weeks than I do now...


----------



## Steve85569 (Jun 27, 2016)

artemis said:


> I keep thinking I should just go ahead and make my various Christmas gift soaps now. But I am still playing with new ideas and I just know I'll have a different plan  in 20-ish weeks than I do now...



I have decided to make jam to go along with the soaps that I gift this Christmas. I do have the 1/1 batch of Castille set aside too. Could be OO soap and jams for those on Santa's list this year. 
We'll see how much energy I have left when the blackberries come on in a couple of weeks.:think:


----------



## artemis (Jun 28, 2016)

Steve85569 said:


> I have decided to make jam to go along with the soaps that I gift this Christmas. I do have the 1/1 batch of Castille set aside too. Could be OO soap and jams for those on Santa's list this year.
> We'll see how much energy I have left when the blackberries come on in a couple of weeks.:think:



That sounds like a good gift! See... All my nice simple ideas turn into many complicated ideas: hmmm.... blackberry jam with a MATCHING soap. Blackberry jam, a matching soap, and a washcloth in a  COORDINATING color.  Blackberry jam, matching soap, coordinating cloth, in a cute BASKET! And so on.


----------



## carlyjones (Jun 28, 2016)

I'm making a pino noir spiced cranberry soap for gifts today! I'll post some pictures once it's cut! Nothing fancy just the colour from the wine because I have a feeling this FO is not going to behave..


----------



## dixiedragon (Jun 28, 2016)

In the next month or so I'm going to have to break down and place an order with Pure Fragrance for their Apple Jack & Peel - my absolute fav APJ. I've been hoping they'd have a sale but I don't think they do sales. I need to sit down and make a plan and start on my fall and winter soaps now. Mom and I like to make a batch of our red and green bordered soap for Christmas. And we always put it off too long!


----------



## Relle (Jul 9, 2016)

Ok, Down to 23 weeks now.


----------



## Kamahido (Jul 10, 2016)

YAY!!! I love Christmas!


----------



## Relle (Aug 13, 2016)

19 weeks to go.


----------



## powderpink (Aug 25, 2016)

Going to splurge on scent samples soon!

Also ended up with a slightly gentler cp soap formula for this years soap bars.
Though it still has this lovely creamy, thick lather 

My plans have changed slightly. Not sure if I'm going overboard with the bath goodies.

3-4 soap bars
2 bath bombs
1 shampoo bar
1 shower jelly
1 candle
annnnd some muscle balm.
Maybe some bath caviar (urea pearls).


----------



## dixiedragon (Aug 25, 2016)

powderpink said:


> Going to splurge on scent samples soon!
> 
> Also ended up with a slightly gentler cp soap formula for this years soap bars.
> Though it still has this lovely creamy, thick lather
> ...


 
Ooh, bath caviar sounds interesting! ANd what's a shower jelly?

I don't think that's going overboard at all! Unlike candy and cookies, that stuff's not bad for you and it doesn't go bad/stale. Everybody around me - friends, family, co-workers -gets 6 or more bars of soap for Christmas.


----------



## powderpink (Aug 25, 2016)

dixiedragon said:


> Ooh, bath caviar sounds interesting! ANd what's a shower jelly?
> 
> I don't think that's going overboard at all! Unlike candy and cookies, that stuff's not bad for you and it doesn't go bad/stale. Everybody around me - friends, family, co-workers -gets 6 or more bars of soap for Christmas.



Oh good, then I'm a little less worried 
I just feel like christmas is the perfect time to put in effort to spoil the people around me. The cozier, the better!

Bath caviar (as it's called over here) is also called bath beads I think. 
They're little beads of urea, that you can scent and colour as you please.
You can then sprinkle about 1/4th-1/2 a cup into the bath (or use it for a foot bath if you don't have a bath tub) and have a nice soak in it. They say urea's good for your skin and leaves it nice and soft.

Oh and a shower jelly is thisnthing I saw at Lush!
It feels a bit like a squishy jello jiggler/pudding, but you can use it as a body wash/ soap hybrid.
There are a few recipes out on the web, so I really want to try it.


----------



## dixiedragon (Aug 26, 2016)

Here's a recipe for bath beads:
http://www.spafromscratch.com/make-your-own-bath-beads/

I think I'll try it!


----------



## powderpink (Aug 27, 2016)

Oh, those aren't quite what I have over here...
But that looks pretty neat too!




This is more what I meant, really tiny beads, about the size of the head of a sewing pin.

The Great Elimination rounds have started over here in picking potential FO candidates. Right now I have about 30 scents listed. This is going to be tough!


----------



## Ruthie (Sep 3, 2016)

I finally got my Christmas scents ordered.  Better late than never.


----------



## queennikki (Sep 3, 2016)

I am starting to plan all my Christmas soaps and figure out what I need to order still.


----------



## MsHarryWinston (Sep 4, 2016)

I just got information for what could be my first ever Christmas craft fair. I'm waiting to find out about attendance numbers for past years. Then I'm going to start getting my stock made.


----------



## Relle (Sep 9, 2016)

15 weeks to Christmas or 106 days.


----------



## powderpink (Sep 16, 2016)

Christmas is now only 100 sleeps away!!

I managed to make my first loaf of soap!
3-5 more to go! I want to be finished by mid November, so each bar gets enough time to initially cure.
Though the lather of this low CO recipe seriously improves after 2-4 months.

I've also started watching a craftsy series of lessons by Betz White (Fab Felt Holiday) which shows you how to make lots of cute decorations from (wool)felt  (Like tree ornaments, little felted houses and trees, garlands..) 
So I'm totally getting into the spirit.


Though my gift plans keep changing.
The bars of soap are real... but the rest? I can't make up my mind!


----------



## debra062013 (Sep 17, 2016)

Got sleighs with different colored packages and some with glitter, Candles,  Santa heads and soap without Palm oil ready to go.


----------



## Kamahido (Sep 17, 2016)

YAY!!! Christmas! :-D


----------



## Relle (Sep 25, 2016)

12 weeks to go.


----------



## debra062013 (Sep 25, 2016)

If you are making gift baskets for folks or markets. I saw some nice "Spa" gloves. They are not that expensive and are so nice. I use them every day so now I will add them .


----------



## powderpink (Oct 3, 2016)

I got at least 4 scents for soap bars.

woodland elves
sleigh ride
butter mint
Yuzu.


I really like woodland elves and sleighride.
Butter mint smells good...but I'm not sure about this type of scent in soap.
And Yuzu was downright disappointing to me OOB, so I hope I'll end up being pleasantly surprised once I start soaping with it this week.


----------



## dixiedragon (Oct 3, 2016)

GAH! I'm behind! Gotta make Christmas soap this week!

I'd like to propose we add a banner around the middle of November that says "It is too late to make CP or HP for Christmas. Try MP or lip balm!"


----------



## lenarenee (Oct 3, 2016)

For all you hobbyists who make a lot of Christmas soaps - how fancy do you get? Do you make your best elaborate swirls to gift? Or, if faced with making 300 bars...do you simplify? (i.e. am I lazy because I want to stick with drop swirls and single color soaps?)


----------



## powderpink (Oct 4, 2016)

lenarenee said:


> For all you hobbyists who make a lot of Christmas soaps - how fancy do you get? Do you make your best elaborate swirls to gift? Or, if faced with making 300 bars...do you simplify? (i.e. am I lazy because I want to stick with drop swirls and single color soaps?)



the most I've done is 60-ish bars (6 scents times 10 or 9 bars, depending on the mold).
all scents from brambleberry except the last, 

kumquat - was a peacock swirl or at least similar complexity, 5? colours
moroccan mint - inspired by handmade in florida
some pine scent - spin swirl of 5 colours with little mica'd ball embeds on top
lavender chamomille huggies - peacock swirl with 5? colours
Vanilla Forrest - a thin layer of light blue, topped with white
Frosted tree- a swirl but in the end plop attempt of 2 colours and gold mica on top

so I did 2 complex ones and kept the rest fairly simple.

This year I will most likely keep them more simple, some drop/few colour hanger swirls and some variants on the Vanilla Forrest design ( because the prettier I make them the more I want to keep them all to myself  )

I just opened the box with leftover bars and it smells so GOOD!


----------



## dixiedragon (Oct 4, 2016)

lenarenee said:


> For all you hobbyists who make a lot of Christmas soaps - how fancy do you get? Do you make your best elaborate swirls to gift? Or, if faced with making 300 bars...do you simplify? (i.e. am I lazy because I want to stick with drop swirls and single color soaps?)


 
I have a mix. I give out goodie bags with 7-8 bars of soap as a way to purge my stash. So I like to have at least 1 "showcase" bar - a soap that's really lovely. I have several "good bars" and several "ugly" bars. I like to have the ugly bars b/c my theory as those will get used first b/c they're not as pretty to look at...then people will love the soap and use the other bars!


----------



## earlene (Oct 4, 2016)

dixiedragon said:


> I have a mix. I give out goodie bags with 7-8 bars of soap as a way to purge my stash. So I like to have at least 1 "showcase" bar - a soap that's really lovely. I have several "good bars" and several "ugly" bars. I like to have the ugly bars b/c my theory as those will get used first b/c they're not as pretty to look at...then people will love the soap and use the other bars!



For me this makes the most sense.  I have so much soap already, I don't really need to make more just for Christmas.

I also do not go for Christmas fragrances.  By the time the soap is used Christmas is already over, so why bother with those fragrances?

I did use some peppermint FO in a soap I made a couple of months ago and it does smell like candy canes.  But I left the soap for my granddaughter to use, because I do not like the scent myself.  Plus it's in MP soap, which melts away much faster than my lye soaps so my guess is it'll all be gone before the New Year anyway.

I think Christmas fragrances are more appropriate in candle or wax tarts and such, as they lend themselves well to a seasonal theme and enhance the household decor.  But then, as gifts, I still think they are more appropriately given and opened a couple of weeks before the holiday in question.  But that's just me.  

I've just never been one to go overboard with the seasonal and holiday decor, not since I had lots of small siblings and small children of my own.  So maybe I'm just a big old lady Scrooge!  (I'm a bit out of place in the midwestern United States, where decorating for the seasons seems to be the norm.  I didn't see a lot of it where I grew up in California.)  Maybe if I had guests for the holidays it would be different, but we don't even do that anymore.


----------



## dixiedragon (Oct 4, 2016)

I disagree with Earlene regarding the scents, b/c to me Christmas scents are also winter scents. I don't feel like somebody is going to not want their peppermint soap just b/c Christmas is over. I'm a huge candle lover (the Yankee people at my local mall know me by name) and I do have Christmas type candles that I burn, but all winter long. I save them to make sure I have enough cinnamon and Basalm and Fir (my fav Yankee pine scent) to burn at Christmas events and on Christmas day - and then all through January and February I use them up.


----------



## powderpink (Oct 6, 2016)

That's how I feel too. I dont really think a "christmas soap" should be limited to just christmas. You could still use it afterward and maybe the scent will remind you of a nice day you had during the holiday season etc.

The way I try to do it, when making bars from scratch is to pick 
- one scent that seriously screams CHRISTMAS!!! (like a christmas tree inspired scent),

- and then 1 or 2 typical winter scents ( to me that's sprucy type scents, juniper, mint. And then for a more cozy vibe cloves, cinnamon, orange peel).

- and finally some more spring type scents. Or at least something bright and happy... so if you start to feel gloomy during the winter season you can grab one of these bars and pretend it's spring/summer again 

I'm currently debating which christmas soap to start soaping first...
it's currently a tie between Yuzu and Butter Mint. They're starting to grow on me 

Aside from that, not soap related, I'm getting some simple, little wooden dolls ( basically a cone with a head on it) to paint my own little christmas angels...
And I'll be getting some wool felt fabric to make christmas ornaments (for a tree that will never fit in this livingroom  )

It's going to be so cute!


----------



## dixiedragon (Oct 6, 2016)

@ Powder -
We LOVE ornaments in my family. My mom is a December baby and unlike many December babies, she LOVES Christmas and getting Christmas ornaments for her birthday. So we have have something like 10 Large tubs of ornaments. We have a 3 year ornament rotation. We got some wreaths and we have "themed" wreaths and put some of the most beautiful ornaments on the wreaths. We have a wreath that is all angels, etc. it's a good way to use up more ornaments!


----------



## Relle (Oct 8, 2016)

10 weeks to go.


----------



## penelopejane (Oct 9, 2016)

Relle said:


> 10 weeks to go.



Nooooooooo!

Why is it that the closer Christmas gets the faster the time goes?


----------



## mx5inpenn (Oct 9, 2016)

I am only doing one true Christmas scent, NG Mistletoe and Ivy.  I watched a you tube video that used a hanger tool to make a Christmas tree soap and really want to try that, so figured it should be a fairly wintery scent at least.  I did a blend of Cinders and Satsuma Orange, both from NS.  Also on the to do list are NG Dragon Blood, Sweet Grass and NS Supernova.  I am trying to keep to more unisex scents this year so I don't have to make as many batches.  I have always done a mix of baked goods, fudge and one meal (last year it was canned homemade turkey noodle soup and a loaf of bread) for my family (which is quite large, 13 households). I do something for all the kids in a house together, a sundae gift set with homemade fudge and caramel sauce, for example.  Last year I added a few bars of soap to each basket and everyone wanted more.  So this year I am doing 5 or 6, time provided, in each basket.


----------



## Relle (Oct 16, 2016)

9 weeks now.


----------



## Relle (Oct 31, 2016)

We are now at 54 days to go .


----------



## Saponista (Oct 31, 2016)

Don't tell me that! Panic is setting in! I have so much soap to wrap it's unreal. Every night I have to sit in front of the tv wrapping!


----------



## powderpink (Nov 3, 2016)

sooo it's already November and... I STILL HAVE THREE SOAPS TO GO ARGH how did I let this happen?
I was supposed to be done by now!


Next year............. Next year I will succeed with proper planning and sticking to it!


----------



## dixiedragon (Nov 3, 2016)

I KNOW! I still want to make a batch of Fruit Loop scented (for kids) and a batch of Snow Witch. And then the LOTION OMG SO MUCH LOTION!

BUT I bought myself some sealing bags, a heat gun and a sealer so that should speed up wrapping!

I actually wrap a lot of my lip balms at work.


----------



## debra062013 (Nov 8, 2016)

How in the world do you make fruit loop soap?



dixiedragon said:


> I KNOW! I still want to make a batch of Fruit Loop scented (for kids) and a batch of Snow Witch. And then the LOTION OMG SO MUCH LOTION!
> 
> BUT I bought myself some sealing bags, a heat gun and a sealer so that should speed up wrapping!
> 
> I actually wrap a lot of my lip balms at work.


----------



## dixiedragon (Nov 8, 2016)

I have an FO that is Fruit Loop scented. I haven't soaped it yet. OOB it smells JUST like a freshly-opened box. Fruity and tangy with a toasty cereal note. The site doesn't say the vanillin content, but WSP's has vanillin so I'm assuming this one does too.


----------



## Relle (Nov 12, 2016)

Down to 6 weeks.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 12, 2016)

Oh Relle! How *could *I have forgotten your concern and generosity in torturing...er..taunting? No, that's not it. Ah, yes! Tracking the weeks until Christmas to help others remain focused on what needs to be done to be ready.

So kind of you.


----------



## IrishLass (Nov 13, 2016)

Hi Hazel! :wave: It's great to see you again! 


IrishLass


----------



## TwystedPryncess (Nov 13, 2016)

Everyone pretty much has soaps from me already that are going to appreciate and use them, except maybe a couple. I have a stock ready for that of lavender, and one daughter fell in love with sugar scrubs over the summer so the twins will get those. My darling little dread-headed apprentice is eagerly awaiting time to make more bath stuff. I am assuming he will be bringing a list over of people to make gifts for as well. 

But overall, I am not as ready as I would like to be either. We spent half of August and all of September and October making Halloween costumes, then with two grandbaby birthday this month and life in general, there hasn't been enough time to play as much as I would like. 

So I am thinking sugar scrubs and bath bombs and lip balms this year, especially since everyone will think they know that they will be getting soap. Surprise! Kinda, anyway.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 13, 2016)

Hi IrishLass! I'm baaaaack!

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M2YAjOoXDFM&ab_channel=Mrs.Viscusie[/ame]


----------



## fatpigeon (Nov 13, 2016)

Panic stations! Panic stations! (yeah I procrastinated and now I'm behind on my soaping schedule. Thank goodness today and tomorrow are going to be cool-ish, I can crack out a few batches. I hate soaping when it's hot.)


----------



## dibbles (Nov 13, 2016)

Soaps are made, but the rest of it......NOOOOOOOO!


----------



## powderpink (Nov 14, 2016)

I still have three soaps to go...

I'll have to label them again this year: do not open until [2 months after I've let these cure].


I really need to get better at planning stuff.
Maybe start making christmas soaps half a year before the fact. It'll give them enough time to cure at least


----------



## BeesKnees (Nov 14, 2016)

Ack!!  Thanks for the reminder, Relle.  Really, how does it creep up on me every year???


----------



## dixiedragon (Nov 14, 2016)

Right?! I did better than I usually do - I soaped a bunch in October. Cutting myself off of CP for now, though I might actually try my hand at some very basic M&P to beef up my offerings a bit. I'm making a large donation to the YWCA - they currently have about 40 clients who they are helping with DV issues. They have a Santa's Workshop where these women get toys for their kids for Christmas and I'm donating a bunch of soaps, lotions, lip balms, etc. My kid friendly soaps were kind of a bust - birthday cake discolored BAD and pineapple is sort of dark golden brown...but that might darken more too. I think I'll get some MP and do a something with mica.


----------



## Relle (Nov 14, 2016)

Hazel said:


> Oh Relle! How *could *I have forgotten your concern and generosity in torturing...er..taunting? No, that's not it. Ah, yes! Tracking the weeks until Christmas to help others remain focused on what needs to be done to be ready.
> 
> So kind of you.



Ha, ha, we are now at 40 sleeps to go.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 14, 2016)

Relle said:


> Ha, ha, we are now at 40 sleeps to go.



Ha, ha, I don't care since I'm not giving soap this year. 

 

I'm giving IOUs. Just kidding. Actually, I'm making easy stuff like bombs, melts and scrubs. If they want soap, I'll point them to the areas of the house where I've stored soap. Then I'll hand them a bag and tell them to knock themselves out.


----------



## powderpink (Nov 16, 2016)

I've given up. 

I'll do it next year
I wonder how bad it is if I hand out last year's christmas soaps... as I still have loads of those.


----------



## mx5inpenn (Nov 16, 2016)

powderpink said:


> I've given up.
> 
> I'll do it next year
> I wonder how bad it is if I hand out last year's christmas soaps... as I still have loads of those.



I would! After a year, those should be amazing!!


----------



## dixiedragon (Nov 16, 2016)

I agree with MX6! People get year old soaps from me all the time. My strategy is to give a mix of pretty bars and "ugly" bars - bars where the color is weird or ugly, or the scent has faded. I figure they'll use the ugly bars first, then realize the soap is great and they won't "save" the pretty bars until the scent totally fades (or until they get DOS). I'm always scolding people and telling them, "I don't care how pretty it is, stop SAVING it! Use it up!"


----------



## mx5inpenn (Nov 16, 2016)

I made an OMH soap almost 2 years ago and I'm not a big fan of it. My mom loves it tho and requests it every time she runs low.


----------



## powderpink (Nov 17, 2016)

mx6inpenn said:


> I made an OMH soap almost 2 years ago and I'm not a big fan of it. My mom loves it tho and requests it every time she runs low.



Alright, you two have convinced me.
I think I'll do a mix of the old soaps and the new soaps I did/do manage to make.

Especially now. 

back story time:
I live in a house that will get demolished around the end of February.
I had some trouble finding a new place and stuff was getting stressful as the move out date was getting closer.
And  then lo and behold, today I rang to check if there was a house  available annnnnnnnnd now I have to move out of my current place within  the next three weeks and move in to a new place!!! Eek!

In other words, I now have a valid excuse if I slack off with the gift giving this year


----------



## Relle (Nov 28, 2016)

26 sleeps to go.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 29, 2016)

I've been wondering...can Santa Claus be bribed?


----------



## TBandCW (Nov 29, 2016)

2015 I made what I thought was the perfect Christmas soap.  Only sold a couple so I put them in storage and brought them out for 2016.  I've already sold out!  
So I will be making more in 2017.  At least with soap it doesn't go bad.  Whew!!


----------



## Relle (Dec 6, 2016)

18 days to go. Not long now.


----------



## susiefreckleface (Dec 6, 2016)

Hazel said:


> I've been wondering...can Santa Claus be bribed?



nope, nooo, niet, nay, not, untuh, pffft.


I have tried.


----------



## CaraBou (Dec 7, 2016)

susiefreckleface said:


> nope, nooo, niet, nay, not, untuh, pffft.
> 
> I have tried.


You just aren't offering the right cookies.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 7, 2016)

susiefreckleface said:


> nope, nooo, niet, nay, not, untuh, pffft.
> 
> 
> I have tried.



I'm doomed...unless I can get CaraBou's cookie recipe.


----------



## Relle (Dec 8, 2016)

16 now Hazel.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 8, 2016)

Oooh! That's a pretty gif. Shiny.


----------



## CaraBou (Dec 9, 2016)

Hazel said:


> I'm doomed...unless I can get CaraBou's cookie recipe.



Don't look at me; mine are untested. My husband snarfs them long before the reindeer land.  He'll eat anything with sugar and chocolate!


----------



## Relle (Dec 21, 2016)

Only 3 sleeps to go.  :smalltree::smalltree::smalltree:


----------



## IrishLass (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## Rusti (Dec 21, 2016)

Ahh, you know that you have reached adulthood when Christmas feels more like a deadline than anything else.


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 21, 2016)

Holy cow!  So much to do not much time to get it done.


----------



## dixiedragon (Dec 22, 2016)

I gave up. My co-workers are getting New Year's goodie bags instead of Christmas ones. Most of the stuff is made, but I still need more lotion, and the wire on my new shrink wrapper broke.


----------



## penelopejane (Dec 22, 2016)

I'm not ready yet! 
One day to go before the visitors arrive. Aghhhjjj...


----------



## TeresaT (Dec 22, 2016)

I was thinking of making shawls and scarves for family and friends for Christmas, but ran out of time.  Now they're getting "sticks, string and DIY" instead.  My knitters are gonna love that.  The not-knitters, not so much.


----------



## powderpink (Dec 22, 2016)

I will just start planning for next year...now 

I have the FOs, so if I make the soaps within the first half of the year, they will have a nice long cure. 
And in the mean time I can gather yarn for knitted wash cloths or something else, experiment with lipbalm ingredients, learn how to not make my otherwise perfect body butter seperate, plan giftwrapping and so on.

Next year, I swear I will have *my* idea of the perfect christmas gift bag realized.

On another note, I can definitely feel the rush towards christmas on other craft sites I visit
Where there is usually a busy chatter on the boards, there is now an eery silence as everyone tries to scramble to make that last gift and do last minute christmas prepping.


----------



## Steve85569 (Dec 22, 2016)

The kids and dogs just left.
We did Christmas early this year.
Nice to see them when they come to visit and nice to have the quiet house back when they leave.

Here's hoping you all have as merry a Christmas as we have enjoyed here!


----------



## Relle (Dec 25, 2016)

It's here and the day is turning into evening. It's 29C and a cool breeze happening.
HAPPY CHRISTMAS DAY. :santa:


----------



## Susie (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy/Merry Christmas!  

It is before dawn here, and supposed to be 77 F/25 C here today.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to everyone! Have a wonderful day!


----------

